# DC driver insulted by this week's incentive... 70 trips... $80?!!!



## SilkySlim19 (Sep 17, 2017)

When I started, I'd get offers for 70 Trips in 7 days for $215. Now they are trying to kill me. 70 trips in 4 days. The offer is never consistent. $185 one week. $150. $120. $100.. And now $80. I'm not even going to try.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Cheap rates more drives equal higher earnings. Something like that. It will go back up after a bunch of drivers quit.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

SilkySlim19 said:


> When I started, I'd get offers for 70 Trips in 7 days for $215. Now they are trying to kill me. 70 trips in 4 days. The offer is never consistent. $185 one week. $150. $120. $100.. And now $80. I'm not even going to try.


Nope, i see consistent rates there, looks like about a 20% decrease week to week... rounded up a little but it's about a 20% decrease on each of those.

$185 X 80% = ($148)$150 
$150 X 80%= $120 
$120 X 80% = ($96)100 
$100 X 80% = $80
{my prediction for next week} 
X 80%= $65

Uber is going to have to axe incentives if they ever want to turn a profit. Which means slashing your pay,

Uber on Lemmings, Uber on!


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Nope, i see consistent rates there, looks like about a 20% decrease week to week... rounded up a little but it's about a 20% decrease on each of those.
> 
> $185 X 80% = ($148)$150
> $150 X 80%= $120
> ...


I think Mears is right. I went from great incentives to nothing. Just nickel and dime ubereats in a city miles away from where I drive. Weird thing is I don't do eats.

I think the "let's bleed red ink till we puke" days are gone.

But, the strange thing is that I am doing the same numbers as before. Volume is up and the $ are coming in. Hmmm


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Quest has become a disaster and so has Boost. I remember late last year 2.0x+ boost was common some nights in DC. My Quest this week has turned to absolute shit. $50 for 28 rides. I only had one week and following weekend over $95 in the last 2-3 months. Those were the only times I drove. If Quest is gonna be this low I won't drive.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

WaveRunner1 said:


> Quest has become a disaster and so has Boost. I remember late last year 2.0x+ boost was common some nights in DC. My Quest this week has turned to absolute shit. $50 for 28 rides. I only had one week and following weekend over $95 in the last 2-3 months. Those were the only times I drove. If Quest is gonna be this low I won't drive.


In Denver, I have not seen a Qwest in weeks and boosts have been cut way way back. Bet this has to do with budget cutting measures being made by the new leadership, to reduce red ink. Now I only go out during boost times and known surge times. Dropped the rest.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> In Denver, I have not seen a Qwest in weeks and boosts have been cut way way back. Bet this has to do with budget cutting measures being made by the new leadership, to reduce red ink. Now I only go out during boost times and known surge times. Dropped the rest.


Yes. The insulting 1.1x Boost has become prevalent. Thing is, the fares are too low so they need reasonable incentives. I can't imagine anyone willing to drive without any incentives at current rates, especially here in DC where traffic is very bad.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

WaveRunner1 said:


> Yes. The insulting 1.1x Boost has become prevalent. Thing is, the fares are too low so they need reasonable incentives. I can't imagine anyone willing to drive without any incentives at current rates, especially here in DC where traffic is very bad.


I have noticed here that drivers are shutting off after the prime time is over. This morning, between 2:45 and 4:30, I was getting pings that were 30 to 45 min away. Won't take those. I finally took an airport ping and when arrived, there was a mob of riders highly pissed. I was told that they have been trying to get a driver for an hour! One Uber being me and about 15 ppl waiting. This is not normal at all. Several ppl in the group were working together to get Lyft app set up so they get home. Not sure what is going on here., but this does not make uber look very good.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I have noticed here that drivers are shutting off after the prime time is over. This morning, between 2:45 and 4:30, I was getting pings that were 30 to 45 min away. Won't take those. I finally took an airport ping and when arrived, there was a mob of riders highly pissed. I was told that they have been trying to get a driver for an hour! One Uber being me and about 15 ppl waiting. This is not normal at all. Several ppl in the group were working together to get Lyft app set up so they get home. Not sure what is going on here., but this does not make uber look very good.


When the boosts and incentives disappear this is bound to happen LOL


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> When the boosts and incentives disappear this is bound to happen
> 
> Last night....ZERO boost ZERO surge from 12 am to 3 am. Bazaar. Started getting pings that are now 30 min or more. Insane. Got a trip to airport at 2 am. Got there and once again a pissed mob waiting for drivers that will never show. The upside is I cleaned house, down side was my acceptance rating. Had to pick and choose.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I have noticed here that drivers are shutting off after the prime time is over. This morning, between 2:45 and 4:30, I was getting pings that were 30 to 45 min away. Won't take those. I finally took an airport ping and when arrived, there was a mob of riders highly pissed. I was told that they have been trying to get a driver for an hour! One Uber being me and about 15 ppl waiting. This is not normal at all. Several ppl in the group were working together to get Lyft app set up so they get home. Not sure what is going on here., but this does not make uber look very good.


EVERY time someone is all PO'd about having to wait I just explain to them that, "Uber keeps lowering our wages, gas is going up, insurance is going up and riders won't tip. This is going to keep happening as long as riders are not willing to pay a fair price for a cheap ride. Do you work for nothing? More and more drivers are realizing that they are. Tipping is optional - but so it my willingness to give you a ride. Did you try calling a cab?"


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> EVERY time someone is all PO'd about having to wait I just explain to them that, "Uber keeps lowering our wages, gas is going up, insurance is going up and riders won't tip. This is going to keep happening as long as riders are not willing to pay a fair price for a cheap ride. Do you work for nothing? More and more drivers are realizing that they are. Tipping is optional - but so it my willingness to give you a ride. Did you try calling a cab?"


Perfect and precise analysis!!


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> EVERY time someone is all PO'd about having to wait I just explain to them that, "Uber keeps lowering our wages, gas is going up, insurance is going up and riders won't tip. This is going to keep happening as long as riders are not willing to pay a fair price for a cheap ride. Do you work for nothing? More and more drivers are realizing that they are. Tipping is optional - but so it my willingness to give you a ride. Did you try calling a cab?"


I hope you canceled the ride on them too to cement your point.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I like to drive through our local airport flat rate surges and then deliver someone a burger, with uber eats, or a short trip in uptown. Not worth it to wait for the cars backing up in arrivals.


----------



## Nyte Ryder (Jul 31, 2018)

Mars Troll Number 4 said:


> Nope, i see consistent rates there, looks like about a 20% decrease week to week... rounded up a little but it's about a 20% decrease on each of those.
> 
> $185 X 80% = ($148)$150
> $150 X 80%= $120
> ...


I guess charging more just doesn't cross thier minds


----------

